# Heating system losing pressure...



## MummyBT (14 Nov 2017)

hi, we have a problem with one rad not heating (last couple of months) and boiler losing pressure (only discovered this over the weekend). We repressurised to 1.5 bar yesterday and it went down to 0.5 overnight. We refilled again and will check if this has changed in the morning. The questions I have are:

1) what would cause a rad (probably last in the circuit) to only heat when all others are shut off? It’s the only one with a fully open lockshield. It has been bled, as have the others.

2) other than a leak, what would cause the boiler (installed 5 months ago) to lose pressure from 1.5bar to 0.5 overnight?

3) could the fact that we have recently (1 week ago) changed from only heating on demand to thermostat controlled heating (set to 19 degrees) have something to do with the pressure issue?

Thank you!


----------



## jpd (15 Nov 2017)

Q1) no idea
Q2) nothing, imho
Q3) don't see how

Sounds like a job for a heating engineer/plumber


----------



## aristotle (15 Nov 2017)

https://www.emergencyplumber.uk.com/plumbing/boiler-losing-pressure/


----------



## Palerider (15 Nov 2017)

If you have bled out any air then you have a leak which could be in a number of places, the expansion tank on the boiler is a suspect especially if the tank is old, it is a job for a gas qualified plumber.


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2017)

The problem with the last rad not heating may be down to an air lock, a blockage caused by sediment in the system, a poorly balanced system or insufficient pump pressure.

In relation to dropping pressure, a leak is the most likely cause. Only other thing I can think to check is whether the top up valve was left open?


----------



## Seagull (15 Nov 2017)

The final rad only heating when the others are off is probably an issue with balancing. If so, you get to play with the in and out valves on your rads until they are all heating.

A blown expansion vessel would be my first suspect for the pressure dropping, except you say the boiler is only 5 months old. Check underneath your overflow pipe and see if water has been coming out.

I suspect you're going to need a heating plumber out, so you might as well leave him to sort out balancing the radiators along with everything else.


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2017)

See here for how to balance.


----------



## MummyBT (15 Nov 2017)

Thanks, everyone. So we’ve had a development this morning. Pressure was unchanged from last night at 1.5bar until I had a shower and it dropped to 1bar. 

We inherited what I think is an odd set up when we bought the house over two years ago. We have a pump in the hot press which “drives” water to the en suite shower. The pump I believe was installed separately to increase flow through this paricular shower. All other showers in the house (2) are tritons.

Is it possible that the shower is pinching pressure from heating system, resulting in rad not working because hot water just isn’t getting to it? I thought they were completely separate isolated systems but I don’t know much about it so could be talking complete rubbish!


----------



## Palerider (15 Nov 2017)

Separate systems alright, you could do with somebody looking at it for 
you, heating systems can be unique enough, mine certainly is with a stove heating water and rads and a gas boiler as a back up


----------



## MummyBT (15 Nov 2017)

Came home to find a small pool of yellowish water beside the washing machine. This is getting a bit ridiculous  

At least I now know there is a leak!


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2017)

There is a small possibility of the shower pump pulling water from the heating system. but only of the filling loop is open, and even then very much depending on the layout of the pipework to both systems. 

Is there a rad near that washing machine? Or do the rad pipes run near it?


----------



## MummyBT (15 Nov 2017)

The boiler is very near the washing machine but no rads.

Filling loop is definitely closed...


----------



## JohnJay (15 Nov 2017)

MummyBT said:


> Came home to find a small pool of yellowish water beside the washing machine.



You don't have a cat by any chance?


----------



## MummyBT (15 Nov 2017)

We have two. Husband dearest just checked behind the washing machine and came to the same conclusion. 

We have a 5 months old. I don’t sleep much. That’s my excuse


----------



## MrEarl (16 Nov 2017)

JohnJay said:


> You don't have a cat by any chance?



Great minds ...... the colour yellow suggested to me immediately that it was a dog or cat.

Getting back to the original problem, I've experienced something similar in times past and Leo has hit the nail on the head, in terms of what was causing the problem in my house.... it was down to balancing the rads.

With regards to the pump, we have a "standard" semi-d and have a main bathroom, along with a shower in the en suite and also, a third toilet downstairs.  We have a 3.5 bar pump and we were told that was appropriate for the size of the house with 2x showers, 3x toilets, and 8-9 rads.  How does that compare to your set up, MummyBT ?


----------



## MummyBT (16 Nov 2017)

Yup, pretty standard semi-d here too, 3 showers (2 tritons, one as described), 3 toilets, 7 rads plus 3 heated towel rads in the bathrooms. The rads upstairs work like a dream, downstairs less so with the living room one not at all. Does the balancing issue just happen randomly or what causes it? Not that it matters, but I’m just curious because all rads were working perfectly back in June when we had the boiler replaced...

Thick question: how do I know that we have a circulation pump and that it’s working? Or should we have it at all?


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2017)

MummyBT said:


> Thick question: how do I know that we have a circulation pump and that it’s working? Or should we have it at all?



The pump will look something like [broken link removed]. It'll be located close to the boiler, and when the heating system is running, you'll be able to feel a low vibration as the motor runs.


----------



## JohnJay (16 Nov 2017)

Leo said:


> The pump will look something like [broken link removed]. It'll be located close to the boiler, and when the heating system is running, you'll be able to feel a low vibration as the motor runs.


if you have a new boiler, there is a good chance that the pump is built in to the boiler so you wont see it.

I might be wrong, but I dont think your showers will be causing the pressure issue with your heating. They are 2 separate systems. The manky black water in your rads doesnt come out of your shower head!


----------



## MummyBT (16 Nov 2017)

Don’t see a pump in the hot press and the boiler is new so makes sense. 

Our bedroom rad was making gurgling noises when the heating came on at night = air in the rads? I’ll bleed them again today either way and see, then will get husband dearest to tighten all joints - I’m a weakling, maybe it’s me causing slow leaks by not closing them tight enough...

Meanwhile pressure was down to 0.5 bar again earlier today. I just really really really can’t deal with a leak right now


----------



## JohnJay (16 Nov 2017)

sounds like a job for a plumber, tbh....


----------



## Seagull (21 Nov 2017)

Gurgling noises in a rad sounds suspiciously like air in the system. Make sure that you bleed the radiator that's highest in the house.

I'd agree that this sounds like a job for a plumber. Especially if the boiler was only replaced 5 months back. You should still have a warranty in place to cover the appliance and fitting.


----------

